# Curtis PMC 36V-48V DC Motor Controller 1204M - electric vehicle speed controller



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $170.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Apr-05-2012 18:31:58 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

